# kubota bx2350



## hsminnow (May 30, 2014)

I have a Kubota BX2350 (2007 year). I was mowing with it and lost The steering and
the PTO. I just changed the fluids and filters, but checked fluid level anyway, it was full.
The mower deck raises and lowers, the loader works, the 3pt works, and the tractor
goes frontwards and backwards. No fluid leaks that I can find. I replaced the seals in the front steering cylinder thinking I might have blowen one. 

The local Kubota dealer suggested it might be the orbital steering valve, which is a
dealer only part and cost 900.00. of course they don't stock it. I have the hydraulic 
system drawing and it looks like a line comes out of that valve to the hydraulic clutch
for the PTO.

Does anyone have any ideas. The dealer charges 75.00 an hour labor, and since I
did not buy the tractor from them, they are in no hurry to help me.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Does this have a separate pump for the power steering? They often separate the power steering pump from the implement pump. If so, it might be the pump.


----------



## hsminnow (May 30, 2014)

I only saw 1 pump in the system drawing. fluid comes out of the tank to the pump, then to a priority valve. I took that
off and checked it, it seamed to work fine.


----------

